
Android 5.x Lockscreen Bypass (CVE-2015-3860) - harutx
http://sites.utexas.edu/iso/2015/09/15/android-5-lockscreen-bypass/
======
harutx
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-pFCXEqB7A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-pFCXEqB7A)

